
Amazon buys rights to the prequel of Lord of the Rings for $250M - arosier
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-ratings-exclusive/exclusive-amazons-internal-numbers-on-prime-video-revealed-idUSKCN1GR0FX
======
DrScump
"Dwarves are not heroes, but a calculating folk with a great idea of the value
of money; some are tricky and treacherous and pretty bad lots; some are not
but are decent enough people like Thorin and Company, if you don't expect too
much."

J. R. R. Tolkien

